# Our Yard Makeover, Part 3



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Moving right along, we got our new Gazebo installed and ready for action.

Actually, my sweetie did most of the assembly work. I was ...uh...working on the new gate! Yeah, that's it. Had to build a new gate. :grin:

Our grandson was called in to action to help raise the roof! :surprise:

And today, we (she) decided to turn it 90 degrees, so we called in reinforcements so each could grab a leg and pick it up and turn it.

The gazebo is 10 x12 feet with a four foot awning extension. With it raised in place, we now have 16 ' x 10' of shade area. Turning it made it easier for me to operate the pit because the stack was going to be under the shade. Not good for smokey cooks.

Still have a little landscaping to do. And we have three empty electrical wire spools which I sprayed with Thompson's water sealer today. They will become end tables or tables for the grand kids to play around with.

More to come. We ain't through yet!

Tonight's menu - dead chicken and pork chops. :surprise::grin::grin::grin:
Sorry. No pics of the chops, They went fast.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks Good!

Got a couple of questions.

How come you didn't make the gazebo?

And where did you get it from.

I've been wanting to put one in my back yard, but I'm so far behind in finishing the inside of the house (still haven't got to the kitchen yet), I was looking at the gazebo that Home depot has.

Thanks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking great Mike . Sure came a long ways from the first pics . Dang , you Texans sure know how to make a guy really hungry lol


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Closing in on a great finish there Mike. An area that will provide much relaxation for years to come. Enjoy it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> Got a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, not a gazebo builder. Sorry. My wife found it on Walmart.com.
This one --> Better Homes and Gardens Cabin-Style Gazebo, 10' x 12' - Walmart.com

You have to read close but it includes a 4 foot awning extension that can collapse (see my picture). It has several adjustments so it can be angled to help block the sun if needed. In our case it will face the morning sun, so it should work out pretty good to provide morning shade...that is, if I ever get up early enough to check it out! :surprise::grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yum Yum !!! You made the kitchen and cook too.

And I still don't even have a simple face frame yet. You're putting us (me) to shame, Mike.

I know --- not fast, just steady, a little at a time.

HJ


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Job Mike. Many fine years of cooking and enjoying going to happen there.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ That last photo got my attention big time. Wowziers, I can smell some down home cooking.

Bob


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike, this is getting serious!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks Great Mike, everything came together very well. And it's nice to have help.

Bryan


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike that is a great job. I can foresee many hours of enjoyment out there.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

With the Gazebo in place, I decided to design a custom bracket that I could attach to the fence railing and clamp to the leg of the gazebo. 

I took a couple of quick measurements and off to the woodshop, I went. It took longer to find the materials than it did to make 'em! :surprise:

Finally, I found a couple of pieces of hard maple. These will be the plate that is screwed to the horizontal 2x4 railing. I cut a couple of piees of 2x4 10 inches long and notched them to fit onto the maple. Some Titebond III Waterproof glue and a few 2 1/2 inch deck screws and it was done! Note: The band saw made short work of cutting the notches. 

Wow! Big difference, The gazebo stand solid with no rocking. I used three of the Harbor Freight F style clamps to clamp the legs to the bracket. 1 1/2 inch pocket screws were used to secure the maple plate to the fence railing.

Everything is nice and sturdy. I am thinking if this works out well, I may remove the clamps and drill a hole through the legs and bolt them to the brackets.

I drew up my creation today after everything was in place. Yep, it took longer to draw the design than to build them! :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the bracket in action.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice area. Can't use that kind of gazebo out here in the desert. Winds would tear it apart pretty fast. Having the fence on two sides should protect it, and bracing it as you have should keep it going for many years.


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

Nice use of a bracket. ?


----------

